# OpenSSH-portable is marked as broken



## KernelPanic (May 22, 2009)

```
openssh-gssapi-5.2.p1_1,1 is marked as broken: KERB_GSSAPI patch incompatible with openssh-5.2p1
```

Anyone know if/when the Kerberos/GSSAPI will be updated for 5.2p1 or if they'll bring back openssh-portable 5.0p1 until it does?


----------

